# clutch fluid



## STUNNER (Jan 29, 2005)

I was wondering what type of fluid is used. I flushed the fluid on my z and the guy at teh auto parts sold me some gear oil for it bu now my pedal feels funny and it kind of slow coming back up. Car is a 86 non turbo.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

OMG _gear oil_. What kind of stupid idiot told you to put gear oil in your clutch system. Drain and flush that system NOW. Hopefully it's only been in there a day or 2. Only brake type fluid goes in there, you use the same DOT 3 as the brake system does..... NEVER EVER put gear oil in the clutch system.


----------



## STUNNER (Jan 29, 2005)

Yeah I figured he was wrong. But since is the first car I own with a manual tranny I just took his word. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

He may have been mistaken and thought you meant the transmission itself. But the clutch system uses brake fluid. The parts stores used to sell something called "_clutch fluid_", but it was just brake fluid with a different name. Hopefully it hasn't eaten the seals in your clutch system. Like I say, flush it right away and run about 3-4 bottle of the proper fluid through the system. Should get most of the gear oil out. If the system developes any leaks within 4-6 months, it's because the gear oil ate the seals. As a last resort, you may wish to consider replacing the whole system. Master cylinder, line, and slave cylinder. This would also be a good time to eliminate the clutch damper....


----------



## STUNNER (Jan 29, 2005)

Well Fluid is changed and it made a world of diffrence.The reason why I did this was because my 3&4 gear werent goin in so I thought my clutch went out. But now everything is done and I still cant shift into 3&4 gear. So i think im going to have to replace my tranny.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Can't shift into them, as in you can't push the lever into that location, or the gears simply don't exist. Could be a shift fork problem. Before you replace it, try replacing the gear oil in the trans with a lighter weight. Sometimes the syncros won't work properly, putting in a lighter oil allows them to operate faster. If that doesn't cure that problem then you have internal damage. The nonturbo manual trans is the 2nd strongest in the Z31 lineup, with the only stronger one being the FS5R30A found in the late 87-89 turbo models. It's even stronger than the BW T5 used in the early turbo models. Same trans as came in the 240SX and it can handle over 400 Hp.


----------



## STUNNER (Jan 29, 2005)

Yeah i cant get the lever to go into its location I can get it into all the gears exept 3&4. What weight oil do u recomend and how much of it.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Well, the manual states it as being 4 pints of GL-4, which is 80W90. Try a somewhat lower weight. 70W85 or something, I don't know what other weights are out there. For an extremely temporary time you could use 20W50 engine oil. Just enough to drive it and find out if it makes a difference. You may be looking at another trnsmission anyway, so whether you take the time to do this is up to you. If there aren't any transmissions locally, try carpart.com.


----------



## STUNNER (Jan 29, 2005)

Ill problavely go to the junk yard n get one there much cheaper and i get a 3 month warranty.


----------

